# just another new guy.



## machinist9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Age 47.190lbs. 15%bf. 5ft11".got back into lifting again after 10years off.I have worked out steady for 2years and have done phs in that time 4 cycles.don't really care for them.want get back to aas like I did in my twenties.great place to come and learn from.want to read and get as much info as I can before I get started.thank you to everyone and have a great holiday.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*machinist9* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## machinist9 (Dec 10, 2011)

*thank you.*

Thanks.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 11, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

www.world-pharma-org


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## machinist9 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## onefastlady (Dec 17, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome in


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gdriver5 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

